# Until the end of today!



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This sweet 1 year old boy ONLY has until the end of today at Devore Animal Shelter in CA!! AMAR needs fosters!! Can anyone help??


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh! We will pray for a miracle!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no!! Praying for a miracle as well!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Praying very hard for a miracle for this little boy. rayer:rayer:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If someone can get him to me, I can foster at least temporarily!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Praying for a foster to come forward.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I would keep him permanently if someone could get him to me in West Texas! =\ 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Elisabeth! I just sent you a PM!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saw your FB post Lindsay. Surely there is some in CA who can pull this boy?!? We've just had 2 fosters step up on this thread alone.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He's getting picked up by AMAR right now!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for updating everyone Elisabeth!! And thank you for your help!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great!!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so glad he's getting out and into caring hands! :wub:

Just my plug here--As Lindsay says, AMAR is really in need of foster homes. There are so many dogs in need, and Judy and the others in Southern California do wonderful things, but more fosters are needed so that more dogs can be helped! The more, the better! 

And sometimes some of the foster dogs have to be moved to another location to make room, and so I'm sure that help towards the costs of moving the dogs from one place to another is greatly appreciated!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What wonderful news that baby is being pulled! Prayer & a team of working people can pull off a good miracle even on a bad day! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am shedding tears of happiness ... and so grateful for AMAR and the wonderful rescue and foster angels. You are all Earth Angels. 

Just a few minutes ago, before reading on that he was rescued ... I had been in tears looking at his precious face and beautiful eyes. 

Please share more pictures of this angel fluff baby after his rescue.


----------

